# 1&1 Handykarte Internetflat



## iRaptor (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe von 1&1 das Angebot bekommen mit einer neuen Firtbox und einer Handykarte mit Festnetzflat. Habe ich auch gemacht weil es sogar billiger als mein alter Vertrag war. 
Ich täte nur gerne wissen ob es möglich ist bei der Handykarte die 1&1 mir geschickt hat eine HSDPA Flatrate dazu zu buchen. Habe auf der Homepage und im Controlcenter nicht passendes gefunden.

lg


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2010)

also, hier 1&1 Mobile Internet - Internet Flatrates fr Ihr Handy[site]=ST.EUE.DE&origin[page]=index  für 20€ gibt es ne Flat bis zu 7200kb/s. Das ist das maximum bei denen. 

Es kann natürlich sein, dass es je anch Vertrag nicht möglich ist, dass dazuzubuchen.


----------



## iRaptor (5. Mai 2010)

20 Euro für eine Flat wäre mir persönlich zu teuer.
Will mir entlich ein Android Handy zulegen, aber wenn nur mit inet.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2010)

für 10€ gibt es halt ne flat mit langsamerem Internet.

Aber schon kurios: vor 3-4 Jahren hat man noch 40-50€ für DSL1000 bezahlt, und jetzt sind manchen Leuten 20€ für mobiles Internet schon zu viel ^^ 


Man sollte sich halt fragen, ob man auch unterwegs internet wirklich braucht. Um mal nen Fahrplan zu recherchieren oder so was, braucht man keine Flat. Und den Rest wie youtube, communities und all den Kram - braucht man den echt auch unterwegs, so rein privat? ^^


----------

